# Swell Pro Heat Mats



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

I am looking to start my own Dubia Roach Colony and when looking for a heat mat on my usual online shop (Swell) I noticed their own brand heat mats. They have a built in thermostat that keeps them at 45c.

Has anyone used these before? If so what are they like?

Also, because they are for Dubia Roaches 45c is too high. But if fixed to the outside of their box would the inside be heated to around 35c if the outside heat source is a constant 45c? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

sounds strange that it'd have a thermostat to keep it at 45c, and not many things need 45c.. isn't the idea of a thermostat so that you can adjust the temperature? but it does say to keep a constant 45c


also a bit strange that it's their own brand but are undercutting their own RRP.


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

They don't maintain the temp they just turn off when they hit 45 degrees. Have used they successfully with baby carpets


----------

